# Minuteman by Waltham Mfg. Co.



## oldspoke (Mar 22, 2014)

Hello All,

Here is an unusual large sprocket cycle by the Waltham Mfg. Co. of Waltham Mass. By the time this bike was produced Charles Metz had left the company.
Metz was really the creator of the Orient as a brand. There have been a lot of posts regarding the Racecycle and especially the "Pacemaker" model. My 
assumption is that this "Minuteman" was built to compete against Miami's Racecycle "Pacemaker". Were there other makers that offered a giant sprocket to
gear up a single speed like the Pacemaker ?

The badge, an O'Hara Watch Face creation reads The Minuteman , Howe and Stansforth {sp?}, Waltham Mass.

I like the use of Sun, Moon, and Stars on the sprocket - very mystical for the Orient.

Would anyone have any information on Waltham Mfg. at this time, early 1900's, or the "Minuteman" model ?


























Sorry for the lousy pictures - we are in the process of cleaning the bike up. I believe that these bikes were 
made to run with the bars in the upright position. Any thoughts ?

Thanks, Glenn


----------



## Velo-dream (Mar 22, 2014)

*any thought ??......sure !*

only one thought.....if this comes up for sale....I'm your man....

very nice bike, leave it as much as it is



email: fietsen_kriskras@hotmail.com


----------



## oldspoke (Mar 22, 2014)

Hello Velo

Yes, it will remain as you see it. I personally like bikes in "un-restored" condition. Overhauled mechanically
that's all. We have reversed the bars, added period grips, and lowered the saddle then it is as you see it.
The bike was the Orient vermilion or orange-like color originally. Now quite faded and worn ..... patina.

G


----------



## MOTOmike (Mar 22, 2014)

*Beautiful*

This bike is like a rolling work of art on two wheels.  The chain ring and head badge are outstanding!
Thanks for keeping this bike's original patina…… just awesome.

Mike


----------



## willswares1220 (Mar 22, 2014)

What a beautiful machine and that chainring! A work of art!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Mar 22, 2014)

I agree  ,,, That is one SWEEET bike . Wow . Thanks for posting pics .


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 22, 2014)

*Am stunned by this bicycle. *

Thank you for posting.

...........  patric


======================================================
======================================================


----------



## Oldnut (Mar 22, 2014)

Wow what a jaw dropper thanks--


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 22, 2014)

I found this sometime ago...it's really neat to see the real deal!  I also found an article (I don't know where I stored it) about Waltham and how the name the "Orient" came about... it was a mistake, a typo made at the Recorder's office...the original name was "Oriental."  :o


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Few TOC bikes really move me but this is one for sure! Great bike. BTW if you ever decide to move it along no need to ship it across the pond I can always make room right here in the good 'ol US of A! V/r Shawn


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Mar 22, 2014)

Wowza wow!


----------



## catfish (Mar 22, 2014)

Very cool bike. Love the badge and the sprocket !


----------



## 66TigerCat (Mar 22, 2014)

Glenn - 

How do you do it ? You find the most obscure bikes imaginable. There must be a great story behind this one  I've read alot of info on Metz/Orient and never heard of the brand. The badge is undoubtedly O'Hara. The chainring looks vaguely Masonic. Just an incredible find. I hope you hang on to this for awhile. I'm planning a visit to your shop and would love to see it.

Jim


----------



## catfish (Mar 22, 2014)

Very cool bike. Love the badge and the sprocket !


----------



## catfish (Mar 22, 2014)

Very cool bike. Love the badge and the sprocket !


----------



## bricycle (Mar 22, 2014)

Yikes!!! I am Awe stuck!!!!!  It is a true thing of beauty.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 22, 2014)

*Orient*

Wasn't  the ceramic section of the badge made by the Waltham Watch Co.?


----------



## oldspoke (Mar 22, 2014)

Hello Giovanni,

O'Hara Dial Co.

http://www.steinmarks.co.uk/pages/pv.asp?p=stein182

Fordsnake - Thanks for posting patent info on chain ring ! There was a lot of stuff happening
in Waltham Mass. back in the "day".

Glenn

PS This bike came through Copake in the late 90's. It was part of the Trimble {Everybodys Bike Shop} collection central Mass.
There were two of these ! Bob was quite a character and had a fine collection. This was the second and better example auctioned a year later. I had sold {what was I thinking ?} it but recently bought it back.

Thanks everyone for your comments & appreciation of this cool old bike.


----------



## chughes1 (Mar 23, 2014)

*Wow*

Hi Glenn, Amazing bike !!!!!!!!!!! Chuck


oldspoke said:


> Hello All
> 
> Here is an unusual large sprocket cycle by the Waltham Mfg. Co. of Waltham Mass. By the time this bike was produced Charles Metz had left the company.
> Metz was really the creator of the Orient as a brand. There have been a lot of posts regarding the Racecycle and especially the "Pacemaker" model. My
> ...


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 17, 2016)

I love this bike.


----------



## pelletman (Nov 17, 2016)

If it ever leaves the People's Republic there Glenn it needs to come back to its home country...


----------



## locomotion (Nov 17, 2016)

that badge and that sprocket are AWESOME!!!


----------

